# how to block flash based ads in opera



## 24online (Apr 14, 2007)

i cant find addon for opera to block flash file espe... ads... i use flashblock in firefox... but opera dont have feature of blocking images of specific sites as firefox have.... can anyone give me solution to block ads in opera ??? 
thx


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 14, 2007)

right click anywhere on the page(except hyperlinks)> click "Block Content"> shift+click the flash element you wanna block and at the top left click "Done".


----------



## 24online (Apr 14, 2007)

ya i know that site, but how i install ?? i know block content... but how i stop advertisement like on rediff.com... it just block  specific links.... anyone have full proof blocker...like firfox have.... i cant download opera flash blocker... and they have some script.. how i add to opera ?? any tutorial ???
thx.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 14, 2007)

Just disable plugins and you wil have flash removed. Click Tools>Quick Preference and then uncheck "Enable plugin". This is what I do. Works fine.


----------



## 24online (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks to all.. now i surfing super fast....


----------

